# Found 'Tame' Pigeon



## davey (Jul 14, 2009)

I have come across a clearly domesticated pigeon.

He has a ring around his ankle and doesn't seem to scared if you approach him.

He's pecking around, but seems to be instinctively doing this and is ignoring bread.

He looks in great condition, but I fear for his safety, as he seems too naive to be out in the wild.

I'm in Wilmslow, but haven't been able to find a centre who deals with pigeons.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Wilmslow as in Cheshire?


Can you catch him and take him in for safety, his owner can be traced through his ring number.

A racer would probably not recognize bread as food...unless he is pecking and missing?

You could try this one, it is about 34 miles away from you:

Three Owls Sanctuary
Wolstenholme Fold
Norden
Rochdale OL11 5UD
Tel: (01706) 642162
Fax: (01706) 659090
24 Hour Helpline: 07973 819389

Email: [email protected]
Rochdale, 12.5 miles from Manchester


----------



## davey (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Feefo,

Yep, Wilmslow, Cheshire.

Thanks for your help.

I have lost sight of him for the moment, but dare say he hasn't gone too far (I'm still at work and he's wandering around a large car park, behind the building - it's pretty quiet now).


----------



## davey (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh, and regarding his pecking - he's not really pecking anywhere near the bread, just seems to be general pecking (i.e. not right next to the bread).

He acknowledges the bread, but doesn't really go for it.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

Do try and catch him if you can. He's hungry if he's pecking randomly but as he'll be used to having food provided, won't really know what else is ok to eat apart from seeds if he's a banded bird.

He may still just move away from you if you go too near, regardless of being tame. It's a good idea if possible to throw a few seeds in front of him a sit and wait until he's close enough to grab.
I recently caught a banded bird but he was still fiesty enough to try and escape when I actually went to catch him, so you need to be still and then make a quick firm grab.

I hope you can get him as he will need some help if he's lost.

Good luck and let us know if you get him.

Janet


----------



## davey (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello again,

I looked for him earlier, but couldn't find him. I'm about to go out for another look.

I assume that he'll be seeking shelter (it's not raining at the moment, but looks like it could), as that is what he will be used to?

If I can find and catch him, what should I do with him - keep him in an open-topped box?


----------



## davey (Jul 14, 2009)

Can someone please respond?

I have managed to track him down again, looking fed up in a quiet corner of the neighbouring building.

I went and got him some seed, which he seems happy to peck at and have come back to the office to get a box (with the intention of going to retrieve him).

I don't want to do anything which may shock him and also don't know what to do with him once I've got him in the box.

I can't leave him in the office (health and safety), so will have to take him home with me - I assume he won't freak out too much in the car?

Thanks.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Davey

Homers are often fairly laid back birds. A box will be fine, though if it is just open and he had the will and nergy, he could get out. If you have a spare stationery box or similar with a lid, and just punch a few holes in it, that would tend to keep him quieter to transport.

He will be OK until you get him home and can take a good look at him for any problem.

John


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi again,

If you do approach him, it's best to do it sideways if you get me. He will not be as intimidated by eye to eye contact and it won't make him feel as if you're a preditor.

As John said, he'll be fairly ok if he's a homer and not as spooked in the box as a feral as he's probably used to being holed up in baskets.

Janet


----------



## davey (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello again,

Thank you for your replies.

Well, I've just spent the best part of the last two hours trying to get him....unsuccessfully. 

He was stood a matter of a foot away from me on many occasions, but was always just too damn alert/quick whenever I made a grab for him.

At least he ate plenty of seed!

I rang the number Feefo supplied earlier and was told that he may well set down for a day or two (especially if there's been some heavy rain) and that he may well continue his journey.

I was also told that he may have a phone number on the underside of one of his wings, but never noticed one during my many attempts to catch him.

He'd always fly up to a rooftop, with me waiting patiently for him to come back down; which he did on many occasions.

The trust was there to come right up and virtually peck at my feet, but he was just too quick for me to grab.

So, here I am still in the office (at 10.35pm) - I've got to go home! Luckily, my partner is as much of an animal lover as I am, so she won't be too angry! 

I've just got to now hope that he finds himself adequate shelter for the night and I will look for him again tomorrow.

Thanks again for all of the advice and I'm sorry I couldn't catch him!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Davey, you have made sterling efforts!

If he is able to fly up to a roof, then it is quite possible that he's simply lost and/or tired and (until he got the seed) hungry, just needing a little time out.

Hopefully, being alert, he will avoid potential dangers for the night and roost somewhere high enough to be safe, and be feeling stronger tomorrow.

John


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Yes, this is what I thought would happen. They're really cunning. You'll probably need a box trap next time as he's sussed you out now!! 

As John said though, he might have just needed a pit stop to rest and feed. If he's still around tomorrow then you can try again, but he may have set off again.

If he's still around tomorrow, we'll give you another way to get him.

Well done for trying,

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Bless you for trying so hard!

To see the phone number you would have to fan out the wing feathers, it doesn't show up when they are flapping or flying.

He will be safer on the rooftop than on the ground...and thanks to you he is going to have a nice full crop to keep him warm during the night and restore his energy.

Cynthia


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

John_D said:


> Davey, you have made sterling efforts!
> 
> 
> John


John, I love the way you talk.  That goes for all of you English folks naturally.  I can't wait to visit someday and be surrounded by it!

Thanks for looking after this pigeon, he sounds like quite the mischievous little guy. Another good way to catch them is with a long-handled fishing net, or butterfly net even, or you can improvise and make one using a small laundry basket and broom handle with some duct tape. Of course, you will look silly with this, but hopefully no one will see you! Good luck on catching him.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

If he feeds right at your feet maybe you could drop a towel over him also.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

I would stand behind him and drop a handful of seed over his head then throw a coat over him.


----------

